# I got a question about tire & wheel widths



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I am thinking about doing away with my two sets of tires and wheels and getting one "DO-ALL" set like 26" Grim Reapers. I think I want to keep my 14x8 SS112s and put either 11 or 12" wides on back but drop to 9"wides on the front for steering ease....cause my shoulders aint what they used to be. 

So my question is: Has anyone put a 9" wide tire on an 8" wide wheel? and if so, was there any issues with how it sealed and how the tread surface ended-up or any issues with it poping the bead. My gut says it should be fine but I thought I would ask. Also, if there are any pics of this out there, that would be great too.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I had 29.5x10 laws on wide rims on the front & it was perfect. I dunno about a 9 though. Gonna be close. Especially with a shorter tire. And especially if it's one w/ a rounder profile not flat like the law.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have 10.5" tires on 8" rims with no problems it looks really good.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

hp488 said:


> I have 10.5" tires on 8" rims with no problems it looks really good.


I think he means a 9" wide tire on a 8" wide rim...
I am looking for a set of 27"s for my 14x8 as well and didn't consider that. 
A couple of sets i looked at were a 9" wide tire good thing you brought that up.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I understood that my front tires are 10.5" wide and my rims are 8" wide


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

trailmaker said:


> I think he means a 9" wide tire on a 8" wide rim...
> I am looking for a set of 27"s for my 14x8 as well and didn't consider that.
> A couple of sets i looked at were a 9" wide tire good thing you brought that up.


I think it shouldn't be an issue...the rim _is_ an inch narrower then the tire. Its just most times we put tires 2+ inches wider on our rims. Don't do it this close too often.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I have 8" wide SS108's all around with 31x9 Laws up front... I've popped the bead one time, and I was going downhill into a rut and making a hard turn at the same time and got in a bind with a tree that was growing out of that rut, needless to say it finally unseated the bead and the tire went low and came off the rim shortly there after while riding. I was running around 5-7 psi when this happened, I've since bumped up to around the 10 psi range and havn't had any further issues. The wider rim makes my 9" tire look more like a 10"...reminds me of a 29.5 skinny now.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

running 29.5 skinny laws on 8in rims front an rear , never had a seal problem, running 9-10 lbs


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

So you guys are thinking that the straighter the sidewall is between the tread and the wheel, the easier it may be to pop a beed with lower air pressure. I can say I don't run pressures that high for trail riding...I stay between 3-5 psi.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I've ran 9" XTR's 9" Zillas and 9" Backs on 8" wheels the only one that looked right was the Backs. All the others the lip of the wheel stuck out past the bead of the tire. If I was gonna run skinnys in front I would try to find a set of 6" wheels for the front. I don't understand why most of the tire manufactors make 9&11's in 14" why not 10&12's like they do for 12" tires.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

JLOWERY said:


> I don't understand why most of the tire manufactors make 9&11's in 14" why not 10&12's like they do for 12" tires.


I don't understand either. I kinda wanted 26x12x14s for the back but they only make 12-wides for the 12" wheels...crazy! I can get 11s though...so I'll have to settle.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

My friend has the 27" Grim reapers and they 11" are pretty close to a 12". He has them on a Prowler and has amazed me a few times, seem like a really good tire.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mudforce said:


> My friend has the 27" Grim reapers and they 11" are pretty close to a 12". He has them on a Prowler and has amazed me a few times, seem like a really good tire.


Yeah I have read 15 or so reviews and no one had any bad things to say other then they seem to run small. Most were impressed on how they hook up and ride on about everything. Even not too bad in mud...although we know there are way better mud tires.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I don't understand either. I kinda wanted 26x12x14s for the back but they only make 12-wides for the 12" wheels...crazy! I can get 11s though...so I'll have to settle.


If you like the look of the Big Horn During makes a tire called the PowerGrip that come in a 26-10-14 and 26-12-14 and they are pretty cheap I think $430 for a whole set. They are a little more squared off than the Bighorn but have more tread too.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

JLOWERY said:


> If you like the look of the Big Horn During makes a tire called the PowerGrip that come in a 26-10-14 and 26-12-14 and they are pretty cheap I think $430 for a whole set. They are a little more squared off than the Bighorn but have more tread too.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's a pic of those tires in a 25" these have around 1500 miles on came off a Razr these are 25-8-12 and 25-10-12 they run wide.









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Went ahead with the Grim Reapers. The 9" fit the 8" wheels just fine I think up front and the 11s look great on back. Taking it out tomorrow for a shake-down but already see much improved steering, traction and ride. Think these are going to be winners.





























The thread is deceiving. Its 30/32s which is PD close to an inch


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks great NMK... I wish my brute was as clean lookin as yours!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Looks great NMK... I wish my brute was as clean lookin as yours!


yea really, that is one clean Brute. Great job NMK


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well thanks guys. SC1 detailer works wonders...lol None on the tires yet though.


----------

